# St. George Island / Apalachicola Fishing Help



## 66WRENCHES (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking for tips, both surf and bay or someone experienced who will be down there Sept 21 through the following week that may want to show me some good spots or techniques in my bay boat. Also a possible small place on water to rent or just a dock to rent. We have friends to stay with, but not on water. Thank You.


----------



## GONoob (Sep 15, 2019)

There’s a marina with a hotel. I dock my boat there and can see from the porch. I don’t remember the name. I don’t know inshore but do know a few places offshore that’s under 10 miles. You can tie off c-tower or troll around that. You can also fish just outside the box. I’m actually thinking of going down there 22-25th but not taking my boat. Taking a quick trip with the wife before I get busy with work.


----------



## 66WRENCHES (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks. Let me know if you decide to go. I will have my boat. I probably wouldn't want to venture out to sea though. 19.7 ft key west bay reef, but no vhf of eprb yet.


----------



## brriner (Sep 16, 2019)

Check out Bay City Lodge.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 16, 2019)

Around the 21st you are going to have a falling tide starting a little after lunch. It will get a little later every day during your stay. If you go soak a finger mullet or pinfish in either of the red circled areas about 2 hours before dead low, you should have no trouble catching all of the redfish you want. Along with some other bonus species as well. This is in the State Park...


----------



## GONoob (Sep 16, 2019)

66WRENCHES said:


> Thanks. Let me know if you decide to go. I will have my boat. I probably wouldn't want to venture out to sea though. 19.7 ft key west bay reef, but no vhf of eprb yet.



You can do it if the conditions are right! Will let you know if we make it there. Pensacola is our other option.


----------



## 66WRENCHES (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank all of you for the responses.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 17, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Around the 21st you are going to have a falling tide starting a little after lunch. It will get a little later every day during your stay. If you go soak a finger mullet or pinfish in either of the red circled areas about 2 hours before dead low, you should have no trouble catching all of the redfish you want. Along with some other bonus species as well. This is in the State Park...View attachment 983171


Thanks Dustin.  I might have some company now. ?


----------



## GONoob (Sep 18, 2019)

We booked our stay at St.George Island. Lets have a GON meetup!!


----------



## ForsythGlock (Sep 18, 2019)

I will be down there Sept 29th - Oct 6th, and my kayak will be close to Dustin's two red circles at least once during my trip.  Probably will not have pinfish, but I will be throwing something at them.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 19, 2019)

GONoob said:


> We booked our stay at St.George Island. Lets have a GON meetup!!



Sounds good.  We will be on the West End, but not in the Plantation.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 19, 2019)

Headed to Plantation house with a dock Oct 5-12...


----------



## GONoob (Sep 20, 2019)

21-25!


----------



## 66WRENCHES (Sep 21, 2019)

Had a bunch of stuff come up. But finally down on the island. Not sure when we'll go out on the boat yet. Pm me your number Noob and I'll try and give ya a call sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 22, 2019)

On the board.  Wind is brutal.  Speckled trout and a few more small reds.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 23, 2019)

Any intel on a FLA fall snapper season.  Nothing posted on the myfwc at this point.


----------



## Msteele (Sep 23, 2019)

Day two was awesome! No wind and limited out on keeper trout in 30 minutes.  Left them biting.  This will probably be my last post for a while.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 24, 2019)

Those are some beauties!  Congrats!  Turns out I'll be on the island 10/18-24.  Hopefully you guy's leave me some fish.  If any of y'all go after grouper, sea bass, kings, etc please share your reports.  I'll have my 24' bay boat so I can get somewhat offshore depending on conditions.  I've never been down during the Fall so I'm not sure of patterns and targets.  Counting on some intel 1eye  Thank guy's!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 24, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Those are some beauties!  Congrats!  Turns out I'll be on the island 10/18-24.  Hopefully you guy's leave me some fish.  If any of y'all go after grouper, sea bass, kings, etc please share your reports.  I'll have my 24' bay boat so I can get somewhat offshore depending on conditions.  I've never been down during the Fall so I'm not sure of patterns and targets.  Counting on some intel 1eye  Thank guy's!



BTW- judging by recent Google Earth photos, that boat wreck in the surf just east of the cut has been cleaned up. Also I think they have pumped back all the sand that washed out between the East jetty and SGI proper.
Also, my host that invited me for that week is now him hauling and says he only wants me there for 2 or 3 nights. Something about privacy with his wife, or something or other. Not sure I could put up with him for a whole week, anyway. I've had somewhat adverse trip there before with him. I don't drag a 23 1/2 ft bay boat to Apalachicola for two or three nights. So my options are, spend the rest of the week at Bay City Lodge, or make that my second half of my fishing week by coming over from Pensacola, or stay in Pensacola the whole week.
Life is liquid. I fish it.
Been a few years since I've fished Apalachicola. Really looking forward to some more!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 24, 2019)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/bay-city-lodge-here-we-come.893732/page-2


----------



## Rabun (Sep 25, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> BTW- judging by recent Google Earth photos, that boat wreck in the surf just east of the cut has been cleaned up. Also I think they have pumped back all the sand that washed out between the East jetty and SGI proper.
> Also, my host that invited me for that week is now him hauling and says he only wants me there for 2 or 3 nights. Something about privacy with his wife, or something or other. Not sure I could put up with him for a whole week, anyway. I've had somewhat adverse trip there before with him. I don't drag a 23 1/2 ft bay boat to Apalachicola for two or three nights. So my options are, spend the rest of the week at Bay City Lodge, or make that my second half of my fishing week by coming over from Pensacola, or stay in Pensacola the whole week.
> Life is liquid. I fish it.
> Been a few years since I've fished Apalachicola. Really looking forward to some more!



One of these days our paths will cross down that way...I'll be a guest as well so definitely know the drill. Usually my payment is to take the hosts fishing and pleasure cruising which is fine by me. Hope it works out wherever you end up landing. Keep us posted on your success with hook and line. Sounds like you're body is on the mend...I hope!


----------



## GONoob (Sep 26, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Those are some beauties!  Congrats!  Turns out I'll be on the island 10/18-24.  Hopefully you guy's leave me some fish.  If any of y'all go after grouper, sea bass, kings, etc please share your reports.  I'll have my 24' bay boat so I can get somewhat offshore depending on conditions.  I've never been down during the Fall so I'm not sure of patterns and targets.  Counting on some intel 1eye  Thank guy's!



Took home a couple keeper red grouper. Lane/mangrove snappers being caught as well as black sea bass. Threw back twice the amount of what we kept. Furthest we went out was 23 miles. Grouper was caught under 9 miles.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks GONoob!  Glad you got some over the rail. Congrats!


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 7, 2019)

How did I miss this.....?  
I'll be there this Thursday with my bay boat (19' carolina skiff).  I do have VHF marine radio, but not an expert offshore, so i'll likely be all inshore in the bay and maybe venture around St Vincent Island if we get over to Indian Pass.
All depends on weather.  Bay boat doesn't like wind or large waves.  Neither do I.


----------

